
Show HN: How to Build Probabilistic Marketing Forecasts - mektrik
https://mackgrenfell.com/marketing-forecaster
======
martin_a
So, this is spam for something where somebody converted an Excel sheet that
does some percentage calculations into some kind of webapp, isn't it?

